# 182 Brush - WTF!? Bleeding color



## foxyqt (Nov 28, 2008)

I finally got myself the 182 buffer brush yesterday and was so excited to use it with my foundations and powders.. I even threw out all the other kabukis I had..

So today I decided to use it to apply my liquid foundation (Chanel Pro Lumiere) and my MSFN..

I dabbed a few spots of foundation on my face and took the brush right out of its plastic container and started buffing..

and OMG! my foundation turned BLACK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I was done buffing I was horrified!! I thought there must be something wrong with the lighting in my room so I ran out to the bathroom and my FACE looked like I had rubbed it in DIRT!

I put on some makeup remover on a cotton pad and wiped it off immediately, and the cotton pad turned black too!!

I know a lot of threads were talking about how you should wash the 182 with baby shampoo before using it for the first time but seriously WTF! I tried to clean it with MAC's brush cleaner, needless to say, the stuff coming out was filthy and had a terrible smell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont know what to do.. should I wash it again with baby shampoo? has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

Id wash it really well with MACs brush cleanser
I have that brush and the 181se and I've never had a problem like that, but im sure it happens.
Give it a long washing with warm water and brush cleanser
and then lay flat to dry.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

You should always wash your brushes before you use them! Alot of brushes bleed dyes. Personally I would never take a brush right out of the packaging and put it all over my face.


----------



## StargirlHeuser (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

Oooooh, always always wash your brushes before you use them! It just went through packaging and handling before getting to the store (or your house, if you bought it online) and you don't want whatever might be on it to be on your face.


----------



## Odette (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

ITA with everyone else. If it still bleeds take it back.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

If it smells weird and its still black even after washing it one time then take it back asap.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

thanks for the advice ladies!

i just washed it twice today, awful stuff came out! im waiting for it to dry then i'll see what happens..


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

My 182 and 227 bleed black water for about 2-3 washes after i first got them, now they are fine.


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

always wash your brush prior to using them, for one many are dyed but also because they are natural hair brushes they have been treated with preservatives  this keeps them from getting ruined during packaging and transport.  after a good thourough clensing (be sure to squeeze out the excess water) it should be fine.


----------



## kariii (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 182 Brush - WTF!?*

It's imperative that you wash your brushes before you used them for the first time as had everyone mentioned! Let us know how it is now?


----------



## cetati (Nov 30, 2008)

My 187SE bled dye for months and I've given it up.


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_My 187SE bled dye for months and I've given it up._

 
On your face or after washing it?

If it's the latter then that's completely normal. I have some black natural hair brushes that are well over ten years old and they still leech black dye after washing.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 30, 2008)

None of my brushes have ever done that.  How odd.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_On your face or after washing it?

If it's the latter then that's completely normal. I have some black natural hair brushes that are well over ten years old and they still leech black dye after washing._

 
yep, all the 150s and129s in my brush belt at work are 9 years old and when i clean em they still bleed.  its cuz different batched of brushes are dyed at different factories.  each factory uses a different dye, and some hold better then others.  not a big deal, as long as your brushes are dry when you use them there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## cetati (Dec 1, 2008)

After washing it. 

Yeah, I'm kind of over it. I just end up using my full size 187 more anyway because it feels better anyhow.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah I second the complaint about the 187SE.

I clean my brushes VERY well, like there isn't a speck of anything on them by the time I'm done, and I've done everything to try and get the black dye out of the white hairs on my 187, and even after its dry if I take a white piece of paper and rub the 187se on it, the black goes onto the paper. I purchased it a long time ago but I never have and never will return it - but I use my full size 187 always, never the SE.


----------

